# Caffeine



## 17661 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have recently cut as much caffeine as possible;le out of my diet in an attempt to ease some of my symptoms. It's only been a week but I can feel the difference already. I REALLY miss drinking tea already. Has anyone had any luck with decaffeinated teas and coffees?


----------



## 23553 (Mar 20, 2007)

I ahve read that even decaf coffee is a triggerbecause of the acids, but that herbal tea is ok. I am sure that as with anything this may vary by the individual. Personally I have stopped drinking any coffee at all, since I never liked it that much to begin with. I don't drink herbal teas often but they are ok.


----------

